# Ripping Thin strips on the TX



## sharpus (May 1, 2010)

Taking my first crack at making trout nets. Form done, Steam box done, looked over the site and several jigs have been made to allow one to cut thin strips on the TS. My question is this… I have a Delta TS with their unisaw fence. Part of the adjustment on this fence allows me to actually slide it back towards the rail enough so the last part of the fence will actually slide behind the saw blade. I am wondering if anyone has experience using this method to consistently rip small (1/16) pieces. In theory I can get extremely small strips, but am wondering if not having the fence along the entire cut will compromise it somewhat.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

TO cut thin strips on the table saw I use a jig that allows you to consistantly set the fence so that the scrap side of the cut ( away from the fence) is the 1/16" piece I want. The table saw fence is moved for each cut. I use a shop made jig for this.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I too use the method described by Jim.

Cutting thin strips the way you described is asking for trouble - kickback, fingers turned to hamburger, etc.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree with both previous replies from a safety standpoint.Rockler has an inexpensive thin strip jig that I use on both my TS and BS.It is handier than my shop made one.Ive been impressed with the speedy delivery from Rockler as well.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I set a stop on the left side of the blade at the thickness I need. Move the fence over for each cut.
Bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Mar 11, 2011)

I use a homemade jig that slides to the right of the blade and the strip falls off to the left. I took a 2×6, jointed one face and edge and then squared the other edge. I applied some adhesive backed sandpaper to the blade side to help keep the wood fom slipping. Then I cut a small piece the size of the strip I want to cut and attach this to the end of the 2×6 closest to me. This is what pushes the wood through the blade but it also allows easy set up. Just adjust the fence so that this piece barely touches the blade. This way you only have to adjust the fence one time for multiple strips. I use another push stick on the wood for smaller strips. I put 2 handles in the top to keep my fingers further away from the blade. I have these for 1/16, 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 inch strips. Just put an eye bolt on the end and hang them on the wall near the TS. Make sure to use a zero clearance throat plate.


----------

